# Julep v OPI



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've always favored OPI nail polish. I have a ton of different colors. I figured I'd try to branch out a bit and have a few color club polishes that I got from BB and some Julep, yet I still find OPI as my go to. I feel like the quality of the OPI is much better than color club, and the brush and quality are better than Julep! Am I silly to be spending $ on Julep (i've only done one month) Did I just get some weird polishes or are they always like that? They made my nails kind of flake when I took it off.

I love the idea of getting nail stuff in the mail each month, but is it worth it?? Anyone else found OPI to be better than Julep?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Of course OPI is better than Julep as OPI is a far more established line. Julep is only a little over a year old and while - normally I don't defend start up companies - the fact remains is they have much to learn still. Personally I love OPI more than Julep but I like my free Julep boxes. lol


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course OPI is better than Julep as OPI is a far more established line. Julep is only a little over a year old and while - normally I don't defend start up companies - the fact remains is they have much to learn still. Personally I love OPI more than Julep but I like my free Julep boxes. lol


Ooo, I had no idea that Julep was so young!!! I knew they were fairly new, but I didn't realize it was just a baby company! lol. Also, free Julep boxes? Do tell!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooo, I had no idea that Julep was so young!!! I knew they were fairly new, but I didn't realize it was just a baby company! lol. Also, free Julep boxes? Do tell!


 I think zadidoll is referring to the fact that she's such a popular and amazeballs blogger, that people are always clicking on her links lol. You get a free box after 2(I think) referral credits on your Julep account. I like Julep, but if OPI or some other nail company like China Glaze came out with a competing company, I'd jump ship lol. Definitely OPI over Julep at this time, I feel you get more bang for your buck.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Cult Nails. Are they pretty well known or more an indie brand?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Indie brand. I only own two polishes from her line but every polish blogger I know just LOVES Maria's line.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Where do you find them? Should I be looking on Etsy? I haven't really checked out that website, but keep hearing about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2012)

Cult Nails:

http://www.cultnails.com/

https://twitter.com/#!/CultNails

https://www.facebook.com/CultNailsLacquer

My first encounter with them was from another member here talking about Unicorn Puke. With name like that I checked them out and was able to buy a bottle. From there I bought Time Traveler because the blue was a Tardis blue. Funny story was she (Maria) wasn't going to name it that and either Power Thief or Mind Control (I can't recall which she said) but her brother convinced her otherwise and to swap the names because the blue was perfect for the Tardis. So Time Traveler became the dark blue. I LOVE that color of blue. It's a perfect blue for me.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2012)

OPI for sure. Long standing company. Great products. Good reputation. As Zadi said Julep is new. While I enjoy most of their stuff it has been hit and miss for me with the polish formula.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Zadi! I'm interested and peeked at the site a bit lol. Will keep that brand in mind next time I'm thinking of getting more polishes. There are some neat names for the shades offered lol.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damnit Zadi, now I'm in love with another new brand. I might need to buy I Got Distracted, because if there was ever a nail polish color named for me.. that would be it!

Also, any polish called Feel Me Up kind of needs to be a part of my life..

Edited to add: It seems like it does get awesome reviews. Totally going to try it. ArGH!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats the difference between Opi and Opi by Sephora?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whats the difference between Opi and Opi by Sephora?


 Branding. When OPI did their shatters they had the same colors at Sephora only called those ones Blasted.


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 31, 2012)

I love OPI. Julep frustrates me with their hard to manage bottles, drippy brushes and inconsistant formulas. I feel I get longer wear and a better manicure every time from OPI.


----------



## MichelleATX (Aug 8, 2012)

I find the Julep polishes to be thicker than I would like. And I don't like the shape of the bottle. I'm used to putting the bottle on my desk or table, dipping the brush and applying. This that tube bottle, I have to hold it or it falls over. Not cool.

I like OPI but it's so expensive. I think China Glaze, Orly, Finger Paints, and Zoya have similar quality for better prices. I get the first 3 of those at Sally's at a discounted price--much cheaper than the grocery store--but I order Zoya through their website.


----------



## beedonaldson (Aug 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...Unicorn Puke...Time Traveler because the blue was a Tardis blue.


 Doctor Who-inspired polish? The geek in me is thrilled. And Unicorn Puke is just an awesome name.


----------

